# NJT vs. Car in Hasbrouck heights



## Viewliner (Jan 13, 2004)

The accident involved Train 1627 (Outbound) and at least 1 car in Hasbrouck Heights near Route 17 on the Pascack Valley Line. NBC 4 says service is suspended on the Pascack Valley line.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this was bad because I think lots of Passagers need to take a other way to travel when this accident happen on NJ Transit's Pascack Valley line I think what do you think about this?


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 13, 2004)

LOOK LISTEN LIVE BEFORE CROSSING RR TRACKS.

I can belive all of these accidents heck i have at least 1-4 close calls a trip

:angry:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not completely sure about all of the details yet, but at least two cars were involved in this accident. I don't know if the train struck both, or if the first car hit the second car after being struck by the train.

This intersection is prone to this type of accident, since the local street that the tracks cross intersects with Route 17 a major highway. There is only room for about 12 - 14 cars in two lanes between the traffic light at 17 and the tracks.

On many occasions I've seen cars stopped on the tracks, that couldn't make it all the way over thanks to a red light and stopped cars ahead of them. People just don't seem to learn that stopping on the tracks is not a good thing.

I fully expect to see even more of these types of accidents, as service is expected to increase on this line thanks to a project to create some new sidings along with a few double track areas. Currently this line is mainly single track.

By 7:30 PM service was restored on this line, but delays were still in excess of 45 minutes. That's saying a lot, since this line only sees 7 rush hour trains all running north.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 13, 2004)

AlanB said:


> I'm not completely sure about all of the details yet, but at least two cars were involved in this accident. I don't know if the train struck both, or if the first car hit the second car after being struck by the train.
> This intersection is prone to this type of accident, since the local street that the tracks cross intersects with Route 17 a major highway. There is only room for about 12 - 14 cars in two lanes between the traffic light at 17 and the tracks.
> 
> On many occasions I've seen cars stopped on the tracks, that couldn't make it all the way over thanks to a red light and stopped cars ahead of them. People just don't seem to learn that stopping on the tracks is not a good thing.
> ...


Wow sounds like one of the grade crossings here in Lafayette La :angry:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2004)

BNSF_1088 said:


> Wow sounds like one of the grade crossings here in Lafayette La :angry:


Actually this line parallels route 17 for a while, so there are about three crossings like I described.

I can also think of a few other NJ crossing that have a similar problem.

I actually happened to be in NJ tonight and was driving up Route 17 around 8:00 PM, but there were no longer any visible traces of the accident when I went by. Perhaps if it had still been light I might have been able to see something. But with the wreckage cleared away, and the train released one wouldn't have known that a serious accident had just occurred a few hours earlier.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok, for the Northern NJ geographicaly illiterate how far away from Paramus (the only place I"ve driven on 17) is the site of this wreck.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2004)

tp49 said:


> Ok, for the Northern NJ geographicaly illiterate how far away from Paramus (the only place I"ve driven on 17) is the site of this wreck.


TP,

It's probably about 4 miles south of Paramus and maybe 2 miles north of the Meadowlands and Giant's Stadium.

If you've ever driven on I-80 in NJ, then you drove thru a corner of Hasbrouck Heights right where I-80 intersects Rt 17.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 14, 2004)

Alan, ok I have driven I-80 end to end a couple of years ago so I have been through there. I now have a rough idea as to where it is. It's just been awhile since I've been through north jersey (last march on the train, and longer by car).


----------

